# large and small rent to own or leasing firms



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

found that a lot of rent to own or leasing firms have been a lot easier to work for, pay is faster. no stupid 100 page qc and pay is 10000000 times better. but the work has to be quality as they have in house inspectors going to check everything the day youre done. just painted 3456 sq ft of wall and ceiling, 680 lf of base and trim, cleaned the home and replaced all light bulbs $6250, took 2 guys 2 days with sprayer and back rolling everything.. anyone else switch to this instead of pp work... you can find a lot of firms in the state you live in if people would rather rent then buy and the 3 firms im with all reimburse for materials.. have at it people start looking for it and let the regionals and nats go down the drain along with the chargebacks, no pay, excuses to return to property 100 times, being asked to do shady work, low pay, no late nights at the computer, and having to deal with out of state firms, and anything else everyone hates... start making what youre worth you deserve it.. get some of your life back and not be forced to work 7 days a week when you don't want to.. its your business take it back!!


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

we acually just started this in my area, rehabs, and yes its way better money, and the one we go thru supplies the materials, you just have to pic them up:yes: and we did a whole home carpet, paint, appliances, fixtures, 7 days but it was just me an my hubby:thumbsup: and they giv you 25% for start up!


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I would love to know more...Leasing firms? rent to own? Are you talking about rental/management Co's?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

garylaps said:


> I would love to know more...Leasing firms? rent to own? Are you talking about rental/management Co's?


Altisource has a rental rehab program, and yes rentals and leasing firms, your local rental /leasing companies, landlord/rental association. Some realtors also have rental/leasing depts. also:yes:


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

lakeshore67 said:


> Altisource has a rental rehab program, and yes rentals and leasing firms, your local rental /leasing companies, landlord/rental association. Some realtors also have rental/leasing depts. also:yes:


Forgot to mention that you can also go to your local fire dept, and ask to be listed as a contractor to do board ups after a fire, we do this also as my hubby is capt of the fire dept:yes: the pay is nice for this also, but may have some terrible hours lol....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> Altisource has a rental rehab program, and yes rentals and leasing firms, your local rental /leasing companies, landlord/rental association. Some realtors also have rental/leasing depts. also:yes:


Are you part of the Altisource program? If so, did you sign the contract or were you able to negotiate it? 

They've been trying for months to onboard me. I told them I'm not signing their  contract. It is so lopsided it reminds of the regional P&P crap contracts. I told them no general contractor in their right mind would sign that thing.......


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

At least you read it...so many do not read the contract they sign.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Are you part of the Altisource program? If so, did you sign the contract or were you able to negotiate it?
> 
> They've been trying for months to onboard me. I told them I'm not signing their  contract. It is so lopsided it reminds of the regional P&P crap contracts. I told them no general contractor in their right mind would sign that thing.......


I didnot have to sign there P&P contract its a whole differant Department, The rental dept. The homes they are rehabing are for renting out, and they have minor blemmishes, no major repair, paint, carpet, tile, fixtures, etc. Majority of supplies are ordered & pd by them thru, sherwin williams, an lowes, and sears.. You pic up, appliances they have delivered, and they give you 25% up front to start, but require you to report progress daily, and a QC will also show up an ck on you, pay is nice and is alot faster also, took 9 days to complete, 10 days later we were paid 6993$ in full..and got the ck from fed ex :whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> I didnot have to sign there P&P contract its a whole differant Department, The rental dept. The homes they are rehabing are for renting out, and they have minor blemmishes, no major repair, paint, carpet, tile, fixtures, etc. Majority of supplies are ordered & pd by them thru, sherwin williams, an lowes, and sears.. You pic up, appliances they have delivered, and they give you 25% up front to start, but require you to report progress daily, and a QC will also show up an ck on you, pay is nice and is alot faster also, took 9 days to complete, 10 days later we were paid 6993$ in full..and got the ck from fed ex :whistling2:


I wasn't talking about P&P. I was specifically asking about the rent/rehab program. 

Back to my original question. Did you sign the crappy contract or were you able to negotiate it?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> At least you read it...so many do not read the contract they sign.


I did more than just read it, I red lined through all the BS that was listed in there to screw me over. Had a few calls and emails with their legal department telling me I was wrong, and their contract is non-negotiable. I politely told him "than you really don't need my services do you."

About every 4-5 weeks it shows back up in email box asking if I'm now ready to sign it. Answer is still Hell no.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I will give credit that the Altisource rent/rehab does pay slightly better than the P&P stuff. But that's it. Still not worth the headaches.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> I will give credit that the Altisource rent/rehab does pay slightly better than the P&P stuff. But that's it. Still not worth the headaches.


 yea altisource isn't that great to much paper work and so many pics.. they like to do painting bids by the total sq ft of the home and I like to go by sq ft of wall space and ln ft of trim as painting trim is a little more time consuming.. 100 phone calls asking questions about why I bid for this or that when its on the bid sheet.. why did you put the bid for a shower head in the missing plumbing section, REALLY? 

other 2 clients I type,

missing shower head- $75 to replace... 

paint 600 sq ft master bdrm- 1,075.00 

2 days later I get the go ahead to complete work.. no pics, no 100 page bid forms.. I do complete some of their tenant occupied maint though, as I just call in and give them the price I need to do the job and I get an approval over the phone so I don't mind that..


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like you hit the jackpot!!! Im always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Bravo Dude, Bravo!!


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

SJPI said:


> Sounds like you hit the jackpot!!! Im always a day late and a dollar short.


 
naw its never to late to get in with a good management company, just have to sit down and call several to see if they need qualified contractors. and once you get in give them something the other contractors don't, either just do your job to a higher standard then they expect or even take on a couple emergency orders at 1am on a sunday. most of the time you get what you put in. :thumbup:


----------

